# She's a beast, a beast I tell you!



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2009)

Member Barney on Andy Griffin? That's what he said one day, the older folks here will remember!

But back to my story, I was feeding and removing ooths from a container of ghosts this morning where

I have a number of girls together, after being in there up to my elbow collecting ooths I must of

aggravated one of the moms, she bite me on my arm. I gotta tell you it hurt, my hand couldn't be

pulled right out, as there is a lot of branches and mantis in the way, so she had a good hold on me.

I put some ointment on it and a bandaid, cause the loose bbs  in the room were trying to

land on it! That happened a couple of hours ago and it still hurts....  as I said in the beginning,

she's a beast... oh yea if that wasn't bad enough, after I took my arm out and inspected it, and

went back in to finish, another one about 5 to 6" from her nipped me too. What I was wondering is,

is it possible, (and more that likely it is) did her aggravation flow from one to the other? Did she signal

somehow to the others that I was a threat? What do you guys think?


----------



## revmdn (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!  I never heard of a mantid biting a human and it doing any damage. And a ghost at that. Sorry to hear and see that. It must be because you're so sweet.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 26, 2009)

...just glad that's not me! :lol: 

Maybe they are protective of the ooths?


----------



## Andredesz (Feb 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Member Barney on Andy Griffin? That's what he said one day, the older folks here will remember!But back to my story, I was feeding and removing ooths from a container of ghosts this morning where
> 
> I have a number of girls together, after being in there up to my elbow collecting ooths I must of
> 
> ...


Aw, poor thing. Yeah, maybe they did communicate to each other, "She's stealing our babies! Attack!" What's funny is you know there are a couple in there that do actually like you, and recognize that you feed them. They are probably hoping that Angry Edith and her protective "partner" Donna have not displeased you.

-Carol


----------



## Dinora (Feb 26, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Wow!  I never heard of a mantid biting a human and it doing any damage. And a ghost at that. Sorry to hear and see that. It must be because you're so sweet.


I second the motion!

If you were to start being a sour puss I bet they'd leave you alone!  

Very sorry you were hurt, though. I'm curious to find out if they communicated with each other that you are a danger, too.


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe it's the smell of something else you'd rubbed on you before putting your arm in, or maybe it's just pheromones.

Maybe the mom was just giving an martial arts class in mantis style kung fu and was demoing on your arm, and you put it back in so , next student...  

You gotta distract them with some other stuff, or you'll soon be unarmed.

Some of my guys go loco when I spray/mist in their enclosure. They climb crazily up like 'I'm gonna kick ypur .... :angry: ' limbs just jerking all over trying to get up as fast as they can

Put an ad in the local adult fun paper under BDSM...You'lll be the only game in town to offer that particular service


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 26, 2009)

Next time we feed my wife's Ghost nymphs we will keep one eye on those little chompers!  

Lucky i have not been bitten by S. Limbatas - when those get REALLY angry they seem to spread open their mouth parts in a really unnatural looking way and it is bright blue in there! Ouch!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2009)

Egads!!!  Now I'm afraid to go up and feed my little buggers! :huh: It's like a horror movie in my head! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2009)

:lol: you guys made me laugh,,, ha ha, they do have really ugly mouths when open and ready to bite something... I 'll have bad dreams tonight! It is not stinging anymore, but has a bump on it, and I noticed after showering that there seems to be 3 or 4 marks around it, I wonder whazs up with that!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: you guys made me laugh,,, ha ha, they do have really ugly mouths when open and ready to bite something... I 'll have bad dreams tonight! It is not stinging anymore, but has a bump on it, and I noticed after showering that there seems to be 3 or 4 marks around it, I wonder whazs up with that!


Are you sure she's not a Paradoxa vampira?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2009)

Great, I get bit and no one around to suck out the poison! AaaaGGgggggg the lights are diming... :mellow:


----------



## robelgado (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been "nibbled" and even stabbed before. Never a bite to draw blood though. I have had a few actually claw at me and draw blood.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2009)

I guess a lesson here would be, if they can eat mice and small birds and snakes, the human skin is easy to cut thru, I guess I need to get some long sleeves or long gloves! Now that I think about it, this is the second time I got bit this winter, the other was a bud but she didn't break the skin, which is funny if u think about it, they are bigger then the ghost!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 26, 2009)

Very true, those youtube videos......INTENSE


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

update: this morning it is itching and has puss in it... yuck! ha that Yuck was for the faint at heart, I had kids, a little puss don't bother me...... passed out, just got up  ////....sit eof puss made me faint :lol: ... I sure do have fun with myself dont' I? but really, had to squeeze it out cause I couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 27, 2009)

Better put some peroxide then some antibiotic ointment on that, Rebecca. Where a puss-sucker when you need one?!  :lol: Ewww.... now I'm grossing myself out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

my arm seems to be getting longer, and has a funny tingling in it, also my eyebrows are mysteriously growing :mellow:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

twitch, twitch...


----------



## Andredesz (Feb 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> twitch, twitch...


Now it's showing signs of infection. Wash the area, pat it dry, add a bit of antibiotic (neosporin) cream to the wound and cover the red area with a bandage. When you shower just reapply the cream and a fresh bandage. I know it's funny to joke around about it, but let's not forget that those tiny mantis mandibles have been retaining dead organic matter that has now been introduced to your system. Mantises do not carry venom, but they do eat flies and such, and they very seldom brush their mandibles. So take care of your wound as if it were a boo boo on your little one, because blood infections hurt, I should know! I've learned to baby myself as I do my daughter.

And if you start to grow antenna, see a doctor.

 

Carol


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 27, 2009)

She's addicted.

Soon she'll have a tatoo of barney fife where she has the mantis bite her, so nobody can see her otherwise obvious addiction   

You need to feed those mantis' Rebecca, something other than human flesh   

I've got a couple people you could send that mantis over to see... h34r: after all, he is a ghost mantis isn't he


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol: ...

This thread is so funny it made my day

 

We had spiderman, now here we have Rebecca the mantis lady  :lol: Did you just buy a new life insurance for your hubby Becky  

But seriously ...... OUCH!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

As always, u guys kill me! Here is new pic of bite, it is worse, hurts and now after getting the puss out this morning it is swollen and bigger ,yea bigger, bigger arms, with claws, no that can't be my aremmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :angry: .

I did put antibotic on it yesterday after getting bit, but u know me, I didn't do it till I finished feeding, I should of done it right away, twitch, swat, switch,,,, oh ok I'm back... so now I will pay the piper, or is it Barney, yea Barney,,,, I'm comin Barney, it's the big one!

ps Yen, how did u know about the insurance policy... :mellow: 

haha, oh my, I forgot t o post the pic


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2009)

:mellow: Well it is worse this morning, antibacteria does not seem to help, course without it, I may see more growth in the arm and who knows, maybe one morning when I wake up I'll find I ate my mates head! :lol: 

Seriously though, anyone got any thoughts I can do with it? I tried to squeeze it or open it up to put some peroxide on it, it had a hard head on it, but it wouldn't open up so I could only pour some over it, then put some more ointment on it and covered it with bandaid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh , ps anyone want a terrorist ghost?


----------



## revmdn (Feb 28, 2009)

You may want to seek medical assistance. For real.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Are you sure she's not a Paradoxa vampira?


Well, it would be terrible if you turned into a mantis...typing with claws would be difficult!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 28, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :mellow: Well it is worse this morning, antibacteria does not seem to help, course without it, I may see more growth in the arm and who knows, maybe one morning when I wake up I'll find I ate my mates head! :lol: Seriously though, anyone got any thoughts I can do with it? I tried to squeeze it or open it up to put some peroxide on it, it had a hard head on it, but it wouldn't open up so I could only pour some over it, then put some more ointment on it and covered it with bandaid.


O.K. Becca:

While that "hard head" remains in place, the wound is effectively sealed, and anything you put on it won't touch the infected area underneath. Apply a small warm compress (a wet facecloth heated as hot as you can bear it in the microwave) to the area and the infected area should come to a head. If it doesn't pop, don't go digging at it, the infected material (pus) will absorb. If it does pop, swab the open area with rubbing alcohol to clean the wound (ouch!) and cover it with a band aid. It will leak until it dries up. In the very unlikely event that you notice a red line running from the wound area to your armpit (inflamed lymph line) you might want to call your doc, but he'll only say "nothing to worry about" (and bill you!).

Did you have the Biting Beast impounded to test for hydrophobia?

Keep us updated!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2009)

Dear God Phil, is that a real disease? Now I don't feel so good,


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Well, it would be terrible if you turned into a mantis...typing with claws would be difficult!


That's all u guys think about is the stories I tell  twitch, twitch...

ps it is itching tonight, I think that is a good sign, but is still big...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2009)

revmdn said:


> You may want to seek medical assistance. For real.


I don't like docs! Plus I have had a tetnus shot within the last few years, when I cut up two fingers in the lawn mower!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't like docs! Plus I have had a tetnus shot within the last few years, when I cut up two fingers in the lawn mower!


And you didn't do as I suggested, did you? Among my other amazing qualifications I am an RN licensed in IL and AZ (but not in Ohio B) ) so I shall be billing you, whether you follow my advice or not. Go on! Find a facecloth and apply that warm compress now! It will be much easier to do it now, before your hand turns into a claw!  

And no, the itching doesn't mean that "it's getting better"!


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the fee, one terrorist ghost mantis, Phil ?  Now I know where to go for medical advice


----------



## revmdn (Mar 1, 2009)

My dad cut off two of his toes with a lawn mower, about thirty years ago.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

I was gonna do it Phil, I really was, but I thought it would just be a good time to just stick a hot coal on it from the fireplace and finish it off  but I could not grasp it with me claw... I mean hand.. I go do it now..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

ps Phil, u did not say if the disease was real :angry:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

:angry: this is the mood I am in today, don't know why but I am, and everytime s :angry: me :angry: ne comes by me, I either cry or start flailing my hands at them


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> ps Phil, u did not say if the disease was real :angry:


Hydrophobia? It's just another name for rabies! :lol: When dogs get it, they foam at the mouth and bite people; I guess that mantids would have similar symptoms. In humans, the symptoms are a bit different. The victim will often start crying and waving their hands whenever anyone comes by.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 1, 2009)

So we should have someone check on you to make sure you're not eating crix in the corner! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Hydrophobia? It's just another name for rabies! :lol: When dogs get it, they foam at the mouth and bite people; I guess that mantids would have similar symptoms. In humans, the symptoms are a bit different. The victim will often start crying and waving their hands whenever anyone comes by.


 :lol: :lol: Make my Day! I go bite u know who now!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> So we should have someone check on you to make sure you're not eating crix in the corner! :lol:


 :lol: caught me!


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the mantis alright? are you sure you didn't infect him


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 2, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Is the fee, one terrorist ghost mantis, Phil ?  Now I know where to go for medical advice


Cummon NB! You know that there are no terrorists in the low desert! Lots of IAs of course, who get caught and turn into VRs (voluntary returnees) and get shipped down to Nogales on a bus (and if you haven't heard a bunch of VRs singing "The Wheels of the Bus go Round and Round" in Spanish, you haven't lived!) driven by my son (who is in ICE, by the way), drug smugglers under the watchful care of the Mexican Army (so say the BP) and saguaro rustlers (it is illegal to dig up, transport or fondle a saguaro in AZ), but no terrorists!

And if you have a medical problem, I'll be happy to help you out. Rattler bite? Scorpion sting? Year's ago, I worked at Good Sam and will be happy to give you their Poison Center number!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Is the mantis alright? are you sure you didn't infect him


  I better look!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2009)

Is your mantis growing fingers now? and you have extra "limbs" coming out from your waist? :lol: 

Hope you get well soon Becky.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2009)

humm Yen, something to think about, but thanks guys, I did not POISON the mantis :lol: , ok well just a little! But really I could use those extra arms.... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 2, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> humm Yen, something to think about, but thanks guys, I did not POISON the mantis :lol: , ok well just a little! But really I could use those extra arms.... &lt;_&lt;


Too bad they're just another pair of useless walking legs


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow...I almost missed this :lol: I had the same thing actually, Rebecca. Every night soak it with a warm (try and keep it warm) cloth for at LEAST 20 minutes and you should be fine in a matter of days-week. Otherwise it'll start to swell up even more and begin to start blistering...and no one wants that


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Asa, it looks like a crator on the moon now, with a sunk in hole in the middle, still itchs though.


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks Asa, it looks like a crator on the moon now, with a sunk in hole in the middle, still itchs though.


Yeah, the itching is a bad sign, could mean that something is irritating something in there.


----------



## robelgado (Mar 4, 2009)

oh boy, pretty soon you are going to have to amputate..

Just use one of your new pincers


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> humm Yen, something to think about, but thanks guys, I did not POISON the mantis :lol: , ok well just a little! But really I could use those extra arms.... &lt;_&lt;


Oooo... with all the hatchling swarming, i could use the extra arm too. Send me the mantis that bite you


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 4, 2009)

We could take that mantis, send him through basic, and send him to afghanistan, that's the ticket !


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 4, 2009)

My teacher taught the ICE guys from El Paso some tactical entry classes, to get in undetected for investigations. I sat in as an aide in some of the classes.

I went to school to be an emt, hoping to go for a paramedic, but they wouldn't certify me cause I was on probation for marijuana at the time.

My emt instructor, the chairperson over the medical program at the college I went to, said he'd get it taken care of, but I told him if it was that kind of an uphill battle I'd pass.

I knew how to help people and I didn't care if the state cared for me or not.

I was one of only two people that got an A in the emt class, and the only guy in my class that passed the firefighter recruit test the first time, and I figured if DHS didn't respect someone that can do the job well, then I didn't want to be associated with them anyway. Not trying to be conceited, but I didn't need the hassle, I just wanted to help people and, in all honesty, get into the exciting stuff, Wilderness rescue and all that. I lived in the white mountains back then.

Just so I'm not completely high jacking this thread  , at least the ghost mantis is a survivor  He won't take no guff off a human


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2009)

OH YEA, A DOUBLE spy, we could they get her to dress up like Barney did in Floyds barber shop for the betting pool!


----------

